# Still Looking



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Still looking for rod repair in the Mikton area. I have two rods that need line guides replaced.

Thx...


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Cant help you in Milton but the Rod Room in OBA does repairs. Also, fixing a guide is fairly straight forward if you want to do it yourself.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Take them to Avalon Bait and Tackle on Monticeto Rd.
They outsource it. Fixed a couple of mine a few years back when they were in their old location. 
It was cheap.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Boardfeet said:


> Take them to Avalon Bait and Tackle on Monticeto Rd.
> They outsource it. Fixed a couple of mine a few years back when they were in their old location.
> It was cheap.


I used Avalon before they relocated from Avalon Blvd. I visited them on Montecido and they turned me away. I'll try them again. Many thx...


----------

